

Facebook banned my "beat-up" Mark Zuckerberg ad - gearoidoc
https://www.facebook.com/hipsterCEO/posts/255633321270993:0

======
tosseraccount
Speaking of Facemash.

~~~
gearoidoc
Permission to steal your comment for advertising purposes, good sir? :D

~~~
tosseraccount
please!

